# Craigslist Posting - Golden Retriever Free to good home (Pulaski)



## coffenut

Anyone have any connections that might be able to get this guy in rescue. It was posted on the Green Bay Craigslist

Golden Retriever Free to good home


----------



## mylissyk

Please send them the link to the Golden Retriever Club of America national list of rescues. You can find it at this website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Wish he was closer to me. 

Praying the local Golden rescue can take him in--he is beautiful.


----------



## Karen519

*Grrow*

I have no connections, but I emld. GRROW, the Golden Rescue in Wisconsin.
Praying for this poor boy!
green bay craigslist > community > pets 




Golden Retriever Free to good home (Pulaski)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-10-14, 6:41PM CDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


Golden Retriever 8 yrs old...FREE to a good home who can take care of him. He does have seizures and is on medication for which we have a 3mo supply for you. He is up to date on all his shots. Completely house trained, very sweet lovable dog. He likes to run, so you will need to keep him on a leash or chain when let out. We just want to be honest with you about him. He really is a good dog, we just don't have time right now for him, and he deserves that. If interested, please email.


----------



## Deber

I just don't understand how they can give him up? Breaks my heart.


----------



## MikaTallulah

He is gorgeous . I hope he finds a forever home soon.


----------



## mylissyk

Karen519 said:


> I have no connections, but I emld. GRROW, the Golden Rescue in Wisconsin.
> Praying for this poor boy!
> green bay craigslist > community > pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Retriever Free to good home (Pulaski)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-10-14, 6:41PM CDT
> Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> Golden Retriever 8 yrs old...FREE to a good home who can take care of him. He does have seizures and is on medication for which we have a 3mo supply for you. He is up to date on all his shots. Completely house trained, very sweet lovable dog. He likes to run, so you will need to keep him on a leash or chain when let out. We just want to be honest with you about him. He really is a good dog, we just don't have time right now for him, and he deserves that. If interested, please email.


There are actually two rescues in WI on the GRCA national list. I sent it to the other one too.


----------

